# Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

					Schon seit einiger Zeit bietet der erfolgreiche Netzteilhersteller Be quiet auch CPU-Kühler an. Der Dark Rock Pro soll dabei den anspruchsvollen Nutzer ansprechen. Die letzte Neuauflage ist inzwischen schon über eineinhalb Jahren erhältlich. Nun ist der Nachfolger erhältlich.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Oha, sieht nach einem gelungenen Kühler aus. Falls ich jemals meinen Thermalright ersetzen sollte, würde der in Frage kommen ^^


----------



## matt.berger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Optisch ist der Kühler ja recht schön, der Preis von 70 € ist aber ziemlich happig.


----------



## MesserPit (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

hätt ich den brocken 2 nicht schon, würd ich den kaufen. schwarz sieht einfach klasse aus. die 70€ sind zwar hart, weils genausogute für die hölfte gibt, aber wer wert auf optik legt schlägt hier sicher zu.


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Naja, wer für 2-3°C bessere Kühlleistung fast das doppelte ausgeben will, soll es tun. Der Rest fährt mit den *deutlich* günstigeren Freezern Macho/Brocken 2 ebenfalls recht gut Kann ich übrigens aus erster Hand bestätigen...

Gruß


----------



## Erok (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Ich denke mal, die Dark Rocks kauft man vor allem auch wegen der Optik 

Und mir gefiel sogar die Optik des Dark Rock Pro 2 noch besser als die vom neuen 3er-Modell. Die abgeflachten Seiten lassen ihn irgendwie so "abgebrochen" aussehen 

Und 5 Grad hin oder her, das macht in den Bereichen auch nix mehr aus 

Wer jedoch nen Tower ohne Sichtfenster hat, für den wäre der Dark Rock auf jedenfall raus geworfenes Geld 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Tiz92 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Naja, wer für 2-3°C bessere Kühlleistung fast das doppelte ausgeben will, soll es tun. Der Rest fährt mit den *deutlich* günstigeren Freezern Macho/Brocken 2 ebenfalls recht gut Kann ich übrigens aus erster Hand bestätigen...
> 
> Gruß


 
Hab mir das selbe gedacht. Aber das letzte High End Tröpfchen ist immer teuer leider.


----------



## LeoC (20. Januar 2014)

Warum wurde denn zum Test keine aktuelle CPU verwendet? 

Mir fiel gerade in eurem Test auf, dass der Einbau für eine bereits eingebaute Platine gedacht ist. Auch soll sich der Aufwand des Einbaus des Kühlers erhöhen, wenn die Platine nicht eingebaut ist. Jedoch schreibt ihr in der Übersicht, dass der Platinenausbau notwendig wäre. Was jetzt nun?


----------



## CranK_ (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Für 70€ haut er mich jetzt nicht grad vom hocker


----------



## azzih (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Das Ding hat Style, aber 70€ nä lass mal. Hab den Vorgänger vorn paar Wochen für 24€ bei Alternate im Outlet bekommen, nur ne Kühlrippe war leicht verbogen, bin damit soweit zu frieden...


----------



## Research (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Dann noch 300g schwerer sein als der: Noctua NH-U14S
Und trotzdem schlechter kühlen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

5°, 2-3° machen nichts aus, natürlich macht das was aus, der Kühler hat mehr Reserven, und wer übertaktet wird es zu schätzen wissen, auch die User mit Hasswell und Ivy Bridge wüssten es zu schätzen


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Also ich wär ja für einen übertakteten i7-4770k als zu kühlende Hitzequelle. Sandy reicht doch der Boxed locker

Gruß


----------



## Zxays (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Naja... die Tatsache, dass man 'nen NH-D14 unter 70 Euro bekommen (welcher 6 statt 3 Jahre Garantie UND den fantastischen Support mitbringt) kann macht das Ding imho nur vom Farbschema interessant. -Wobei ich persönlich Noctua Lüfter sehr ansprechend finde. 

15-20 Euro weniger und wir hätten 'nen Deal.


----------



## Westcoast (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

der kühler ist echt groß und die kühlleistung auch nicht so gut. ausserdem ist der preis hoch.
wenn man bedenkt dass man für 55 euro den alpenföhn K2 bekommt mit besserer kühlleistung.


----------



## Overkee (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Schwarz ist so langweilig. Ich hab lieber etwas Farbe im Rechner


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



Overkee schrieb:


> Schwarz ist so langweilig. Ich hab lieber etwas Farbe im Rechner


 
*Eimer mit Farbe reiche* Reinkippen bitte aber Du :p


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Der Dark Rock Pro 3 hat eine Kühleffiziens von 250 Watt. Er ist also nicht per se schlechter als ein Broken 2 und Co. Man sollte halt wissen, bei welcher CPU es sich lohnt 70€ für einen Kühler auszugeben. Bei der Abwärme eines FX-9590 oder einem übertakteten 4930K schaut der Brocken 2 alt aus.


----------



## DoGyAUT (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Ich hab den Pro Advanced 2 und der hatte keine Probleme den i5-2500k auf 4,5Ghz kühl zu halten (max temp waren bei 61° in prime) bei meinem Heizwell i5-4670k bei 4Ghz geht der auch sehr gut im idle bei 18-22° unter Last bei 55° in prime. Hab noch nicht 4,5Ghz probiert, wenn man den VCore nur etwas anhebt, merkt man das bei diesen Dingern gewaltig  wie Gift


----------



## Krammer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Der Noctua NH-U14S hat bessere Kühlleistung und ist etwa halb so groß. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht^^


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> 5°, 2-3° machen nichts aus, natürlich macht das was aus, der Kühler hat mehr Reserven, und wer übertaktet wird es zu schätzen wissen, auch die User mit Hasswell und Ivy Bridge wüssten es zu schätzen


 
Die machen auch nichts aus weil die innerhalb der Mess- bzw. Einbau- oder auch Fertigungstoleranzen liegen. Oder meinst Du irgendwer kann die gemessenen Werte auf ein Grad genau repoduzieren? Ich denke nicht.



Krammer schrieb:


> Der Noctua NH-U14S hat bessere Kühlleistung und ist etwa halb so groß. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht^^


 
Kann schon sein. Die Lüfter müsste man ja auch mit einbeziehen. Wer weiß auch was die durchschaufeln, wer weiß wie die WLP aufgetragen wurde, wie der Anpressdruck war (usw. usw.)


----------



## mrtvu (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Dieser Kühler ist ein echt großer Brocken. Wahnsinn dass das Motherboard nicht abbricht bei jahrelangem Einsatz. Wenn man den Rechner transportieren will ist es wahrscheinlich besser wenn man den Rechner hinlegt.

Ansonsten für den Preis ein gut aussehender leistungsfähiger Kühler.

Mit 16,3 cm Höhe würde der Kühler schon die Seitenwand in meinem Gehäuse berühren... ist das noch sinvoll wenn man ihn sozusagen einzwickt?


----------



## locojens (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Ich habe noch den hier im "Rechenschieber" DARK ROCK ADVANCED C1 und frage mich warum ich den nun gegen den Neuen da tauschen sollte!? Der ist leise, kühlt gut. Nee ich warte bis ich mir einen neuen Kasten zusammenstelle, was noch ne Weile dauern dürfte, da meiner genug Leistung bei geringer Lautstärke bietet.


----------



## .Moe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Bin am überlegen ob Ich mir die normale Variante besorge.. schade das dazu nicht 1-2 Sätze gefallen sind.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



keinnick schrieb:


> Die machen auch nichts aus weil die innerhalb der Mess- bzw. Einbau- oder auch Fertigungstoleranzen liegen. Oder meinst Du irgendwer kann die gemessenen Werte auf ein Grad genau repoduzieren? Ich denke nicht.


 
Wer redet hier von 1°

Aber ja, das Ergebnis ist ernüchtern beim Monstrum


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wer redet hier von 1°


 
Entschuldigung. Du hast von 2-3 Grad gesprochen. Das ist natürlich ein riesiger Unterschied.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



keinnick schrieb:


> Entschuldigung. Du hast von 2-3 Grad gesprochen. Das ist natürlich ein riesiger Unterschied.


 
Aber da auch nur im 50% Modus, schön für die Silent Freaks, beim OC verliert der Kühler dermaßen an Boden, ich denke mal, das sind die Lüfter , die nicht genug Leistung haben, das müsste man mit anderen Lüfter mal sehen, schön gefällt mir das Schwarz, würde gut kommen mit weissen LEDs


----------



## CranK_ (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> 5°, 2-3° machen nichts aus, natürlich macht das was aus, der Kühler hat mehr Reserven, und wer übertaktet wird es zu schätzen wissen, auch die User mit Hasswell und Ivy Bridge wüssten es zu schätzen


 
Naja, gerade für Leute die an limit OCen wollen und bei denen es auf jedes Grad ankommt ist der Kühler halt total uninteressant. Immerhin hat er bei 100% (OC) zusammen mit dem HR-22 am schlechtesten abgeschnitten. Ich seh keinen Grund sich den Kühler je zu kaufen, es gibt einfach für alles was man so vorhaben könnte bessere bzw. billigere alternativen.


----------



## Tazmal27 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

ich finde die befestigung ist das mieseste das es gibt... beim hr-02 macho muss ich bissl schrauben und fertig aber das was bequiet da treibt mit muttern und co ist nicht von vorteil




.Moe schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob Ich mir die normale Variante besorge.. schade das dazu nicht 1-2 Sätze gefallen sind.



wenn du über die schlimme montage mit kleinen muttern hinwegsiehst spricht da nichts dagegen ihn zu kaufen außer der preis .. es gibt billigere die das gleiche leisten


----------



## ile (20. Januar 2014)

Sorry be quiet, aber das Modell hat mMn ein paar Macken:

1) Ich habe in einem anderen Test gelesen, dass die Heatpipes nicht verlötet sind - bei dem Preis ein Kritikpunkt

2) 2,0 Sone sind mir deutlich too much. Warum müsst ihr immer so hochtourige Lüfter einsetzen? Wieso nicht einfach ein Regelbereich von 300-1300 U/min? Das reicht völlig und ist deutlich mehr "be quiet".

3) Was das Montagesystem angeht: schaut euch doch einfach von z. B. Thermalright ab, wie es besser geht

Aber generell interessiert mich eh der nicht-pro dark Rock, da ich so voluminöse Kühler wie diesen hier nicht so doll finde. 

Dennoch für euch das Feedback. Denn im Moment sehe ich Noctua und Thermalright im Vorteil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Warum wird so ein Kühler auf so einer fast keine Wärme abgebenen CPU getestet?

Werte für Sockel 2011 fänd ich mal ganz schön...


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum wird so ein Kühler auf so einer fast keine Wärme abgebenen CPU getestet?
> 
> Werte für Sockel 2011 fänd ich mal ganz schön...


 
Achso, der 2600K hat eine TDP von 5 Watt, alles klar


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Achso, der 2600K hat eine TDP von 5 Watt, alles klar


Neee, aber auch mMn könnte man eine CPU für den Test von Prozzi-Freezern der oberen Preisklasse verwenden, die unter Last eben mehr heizt als die doch recht kühle Sandy. Zudem ist der genutzte i7-2600k ja nicht einmal übertaktet und schon etwas älter...

Wär ja genauso, als würde PCGH einen angenommenen Accelero Xtreme 4 auf eine "olle" GTX570 schnallen. Würde wohl jetzt kaum mehr ein Schwein interessieren

Gruß


----------



## Aggroauer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Kühler auf einen i7-4770K auf einem MSI Z87 MPower Max passt? Das Mainboard hat einen sehr hohen Kühler weshalb fast keiner passt... :/


----------



## ratmal86 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Warum wurden die Heatpipes nicht verlötet? Bei dem Dark Rock 3 sind diese doch verlötet: be quiet! Dark Rock 3 CPU-Kühler | Review | Technic3D


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Achso, der 2600K hat eine TDP von 5 Watt, alles klar


 Ne aber er hat auch keine 130W wie ein 3930k@stock. Es ist nicht verwunderlich das so ein Riesenkühler einen 2600k kühlen kann. Interessanter wäre zu sehen, wie er sich unter ein bischen Belastung schlägt.


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



Tazmal27 schrieb:


> ich finde die befestigung ist das mieseste das es gibt... beim hr-02 macho muss ich bissl schrauben und fertig aber das was bequiet da treibt mit muttern und co ist nicht von vorteil



Ich habe den 2er und finde die Befestigung nun auch nicht sooo komfortabel. Aber ist trotzdem keine Raketenwissenschaft, das sollte eigentlich jeder hinkriegen.


----------



## Mo124 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

is halt echt so.... warum testet ihr bitte mit nem ollen sandy ? macht das doch mal an ner haswell? das ding heißt nicht umsonst heizwell in allen foren....außerdem warum bitte drehen sie den schriftzug vom be quiet kühler eigentlich nicht? wenn ich ihn so einsetze dass die schrift lesbar ist dann sind die lüfter von unten nach oben angebracht? das is doch irgendwie mies...


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



Mo124 schrieb:


> is halt echt so.... warum testet ihr bitte mit nem ollen sandy ? macht das doch mal an ner haswell? das ding heißt nicht umsonst heizwell in allen foren....außerdem warum bitte drehen sie den schriftzug vom be quiet kühler eigentlich nicht? wenn ich ihn so einsetze dass die schrift lesbar ist dann sind die lüfter von unten nach oben angebracht? das is doch irgendwie mies...



Vielleicht, damit man das Ding mit früheren Tests vergleichen kann? Und warum sie ihn nicht drehen: Weil sich dann die Leute beschweren, bei denen der Schriftzug richtig herum ist.  (ist doch völlig Latte oder?)


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Ich würd's ja gerne mal mit einem dieser 5GHz-AMDs sehen^^


----------



## Cube (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Und wo is der Test von den kleinen Bruder???


----------



## M16_YOLO_SWAG (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Der Schriftzug ist immer noch falsch herum. 90° gedreht wäre besser. Das wurde aber schon beim Dark Rock pro 2 bemängelt.


----------



## mcmarky (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Warum wurden die Heatpipes nicht verlötet? Bei dem Dark Rock 3 sind diese doch verlötet: be quiet! Dark Rock 3 CPU-Kühler | Review | Technic3D



Mit der Bodenplatte sind die Heatpipes verlötet, macht wohl jeder Hersteller so. Was ile meint, ist die Sache mit dem Verlöten der Aluminiumlamellen mit den Heatpipes, was bspw. Noctua und Thermalright machen. Soll angeblich auf die Kühlleistung keinen Einfluss haben....

Bei der Befestigung, wie ile schon schreibt, könnte man wirklich Richtung Noctua bzw. Thermalright gehen. Ist bei dem U12S echt super einfach den Kühler mit den Druckfeder-Schrauben anzubringen. Zu fest geht damit nicht.


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



ile schrieb:


> Sorry be quiet, aber das Modell hat mMn ein paar Macken:
> 
> 1) Ich habe in einem anderen Test gelesen, dass die Heatpipes nicht verlötet sind - bei dem Preis ein Kritikpunkt
> 
> ...


 

Die Maximaldrehzahl kann ich nicht als Nachteil sehen? Mit einer halbwegs brauchbaren Boardsteuerung kann man die ja problemlos nach oben hin selbst anpassen je nach geschmack.


----------



## ile (21. Januar 2014)

elohim schrieb:


> Die Maximaldrehzahl kann ich nicht als Nachteil sehen? Mit einer halbwegs brauchbaren Boardsteuerung kann man die ja problemlos nach oben hin selbst anpassen je nach geschmack.



Nur, wenn die Minimaldrehzahl geeignet niedrig ist. Die weiß ich im Moment nicht, das ist natürlich doof von mir... Sofern die bei unter 450 für 120mm Lüfter und unter 350 für 140mm Lüfter liegt, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## .Moe (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*



Tazmal27 schrieb:


> wenn du über die schlimme montage mit kleinen muttern hinwegsiehst spricht da nichts dagegen ihn zu kaufen außer der preis .. es gibt billigere die das gleiche leisten



Darüber bin Ich mir im klaren. Mir ging es hier auch Hauptsächlich um das dezente schwarze Design  ..wenn der Preis unter 50€ liegt eventuell!


----------



## bolletrix (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Hallo ich hab mal eine Frage wie viel Platz ist den für den Ram Speicher oder passen meine Kingston HyperX Predator DDR3-2133 rein?
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Adi1 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Nein, die HyperX Predator passen nicht mehr unter den Kühler.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Hmm,

besitze den Dark Rock Pro 2 und finde die neue Platte weniger schön, wie ein kleiner Turm. Aber gut, ich kann verstehen, dass man immer irgendwas verändern muss, ansonsten kann man ja nichts Neues verkaufen. Frage mich, ob die Verkaufszahlen rückläufig wurden, das etwas Neues vorgestellt wurde, denn deutlich besser ist der Kühler nicht gerade, da tut sich ja schon lange generell nichts. Momentan geht es viel eher um Optik/leise Lüfter als um leistungsfähige Kühler..


----------



## Der-Prediger (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

Also ich hatte eigentlich vor mir den Dark Rock Pro 3 zu holen (hab jetzt den Dark Rock Advanced C1), und ich bin mir der Sache bewusst, dass er mir keine 10°C niedrigere Temperaturen beschert, aber tdm dachte ich mir das er sich nicht schlecht machen würde. 
Nun hab ich hier viel Gegenteiliges gelesen, also lasse ich es erst mal.
Zudem müsste ich mir neuen Ram besorgen - Corsair Vengeance ... und neuer Ram is teuer .. 
naja, wieder etwas schlauer geworden durch die pcghx community :p


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 im Test: Starker CPU-Kühler mit wenigen Kritikpunkten*

ich habe den Dark Rock 3 ohne Pro und muss sagen bin echt enttäuscht über dieses Monster.... fast einen Kilo schwer und kühlt bei mir schlechter als mein alter Freezer 13!!!!

Mit dem Freezer 13 habe ich meinen I5 4670K mit 4 Ghz bei 1.112 Volt bei Prime in der Spitze kurzzeitig 51 Grad sonst darunter (44-45 Grad)mit dem Dark Rock 3 habe ich 54 Grad in der Spitze(sonst pendelt er sich bei 49-51 Grad)?!?! verschiedenste WLP ausprobiert darunter MX2 MX4 und die Gelid GC Extreme bleibt bei 54 Grad....

Anpressdruck habe ich von Maximal bis "ok" geschraubt nichts bringt etwas.

Den Freezer 13 habe ich nicht einmal im Bios hochschrauben müssen der war konstant kühl...
hat jemand einen Rat?

Lieben Gruß


----------

